# 06 gordon waterman whats it worth?



## Drew__Harris (Jan 13, 2014)

I fould one for sale and its pretty much loaded with push pole trolling motor gps yamaha 60 4 stroke. How much do they usually go for?


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

I found 1 to it's in the for sale section, lol! To answer your question it's worth what someone is willing to pay for it. I know it's not the answer your looking for but the fact is it will sell quick within with 3% +/- of the advertised price. Usually!!!

Supply and demand

Creek


----------



## roel02 (Sep 24, 2013)

I'd say roughly $28,500.  Lol
Just my personal opinion, but that looks to be a fair asking price. Also, that's pretty low hours for an '06.   the Waterman is one of the sickest boats I've fished out of.  I like the whip classic / hb pro / watermans and would say the Waterman takes the cake "for me".  Kind of a mix btwn the whipray and the pro.  HB's hold their value extremely well, esp in today's market.  Good luck with the search!


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

They are absolute dreams to fish out of for skinny water. I'd say the price is good compared to other watermans that are listed for 32k +/- with tons of hours and not as clean.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> I fould one for sale and its pretty much loaded with push pole trolling motor gps yamaha 60 4 stroke. How much do they usually go for?


Thats like asking "How long is a piece of rope"?

There is no longer any "usual" pricing on HBs and Gordons. Pick a $ number and see if someone pays………...


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Or buy a new one north of 40k


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

If you don't act quick that $28,500 might actually go up in price ;D


----------



## Permit75 (Aug 22, 2014)

There is also a reason for the Hells Bay made Waterman's price increase vs. Gordon, Beavertail, Bossman Etc..........


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

> There is also a reason for the Hells Bay made Waterman's price increase vs. Gordon, Beavertail, Bossman Etc..........


Please tell me the difference between a HB waterman and a Gordon waterman ? Besides that the newer HB is heavier, please entertain me.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

> > There is also a reason for the Hells Bay made Waterman's price increase vs. Gordon, Beavertail, Bossman Etc..........
> 
> 
> Please tell me the difference between a HB waterman and a Gordon waterman ? Besides that the newer HB is heavier, please entertain me.


The Gordon waterman is almost an exact replica of the whip.... Bad ass and worth every penny. The HB waterman is the stripped down version. The hard core bare bones skiff, no floor, no gunnels, tiller, lightest HB ever made and worth every penny.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

They used a different layup in glassing from what I understand. The HB's utilize a carbon kevlar layer in their lamination process while I believe the Gordons and the bt's are just glass. Also not sure but there might be some differences in their core materials. Not something that is a noticeable difference in the finished product but the materials themselves might contribute to a higher build cost. Glasser fixes thsee boats all the time he would be able to chime in on the specific differences.


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

My Gordon has Kevlar.... That's according to Jon. Capt whidden, I agree the old watermans are legit. The post that I quoted was inferring that the newer watermans were worthy of a price increase over a Gordon waterman.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

> Glasser fixes thsee boats all the time he would be able to chime in on the specific differences.


Not to stir the pot but why are these boats always getting fixed by Glasser? Do they not hold up well? Or is it strictly a cosmetic thing?


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

Spruces them up would be a better way to describe it vs fixing them.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Lupus, it seems that folks that own them like to have them perfect. My boat is dinged up, has a stress crack from bumping a dock too hard, and my bilge is dirty....Hence, I dont own a HB. 

Tons of respect for the boats and the guys who keep em perfect and I for sure drool a little when I see em.


----------



## Permit75 (Aug 22, 2014)

> > There is also a reason for the Hells Bay made Waterman's price increase vs. Gordon, Beavertail, Bossman Etc..........
> 
> 
> Please tell me the difference between a HB waterman and a Gordon waterman ? Besides that the newer HB is heavier, please entertain me.



The Gordon built Waterman's are excellent Skiff's, but being Mentioned together when Hall Chittum, Flip and Chris Morejohn built them, they are not. From 1998-2003 they are still the benchmark for Quality etc.......There is plenty of information regarding the differences on this site and others. People pay a premium for the older built HB Skiff's compared to a newer Gordon 2005-2008 which is just a testament to how well they were built.

BTW, I'm looking for an 18' Gordon Built Waterman.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

A bit of info on the HB/Gordon skiffs. During the time period when Hells Bay was being run into eventual bancruptcy (before the great restoration by Chris Peterson who brought the company back to life and into its current outstanding condition...) I believe Tom Gordon was the production manager. After the orginal Hells Bay failed -that's when the Gordon skiffs were produced (and I've never seen one that wasn't absolutely first rate...).

Don't know about the existing market but I'd regard any Gordon as the equal of a Hells Bay, period. Now that older skiffs from Hells Bay are fetching such a premium I'd expect any Gordon built skiff to be in the same category...


----------



## Otterdog (Feb 8, 2014)

I don't know much about the prices but I missed the Gordon 16 and really wanted it. If the boat fits your needs: quality, draft, condition, and price compared to a competitors you may want to pull the trigger. 
On the internet that boat really looks sharp and well maintained with obvious pride of ownership. If it was a 16 I would be on it.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

> My Gordon has Kevlar.... That's according to Jon. Capt whidden,


Didn't know Tom ever used Kevlar in his skiffs. You must be confused???


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

> They used a different layup in glassing from what I understand. The HB's utilize a carbon kevlar layer in their lamination process while I believe the Gordons and the bt's are just glass. Also not sure but there might be some differences in their core materials. Not something that is a noticeable difference in the finished product but the materials themselves might contribute to a higher build cost. Glasser fixes thsee boats all the time he would be able to chime in on the specific differences.


Of the half dozen Gordon owners I've met I've not heard of one boat that wasn't laid up with Kevlar. I do know that the layup schedule did change over time but I was told Kevlar was always involved. I think the first few boats were polyester but he quickly started using vinylester resin. 

I will eventually get my boat's bottom redone to clean up the oyster rash but it's not critical at this time. The waterman is second to none for its intended purpose but does get small in a hurry when tarpon fishing out front. But since 95% of my fishing is for redfish in protected water I can't think of a better boat for me.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

> Lupus, it seems that folks that own them like to have them perfect. My boat is dinged up, has a stress crack from bumping a dock too hard, and my bilge is dirty....Hence, I dont own a HB.
> 
> Tons of respect for the boats and the guys who keep em perfect and I for sure drool a little when I see em.


Fair enough. When I first started shopping I thought it was odd that every boat I found someone was always talking about how much it would cost to fix. They all looked fine to me. Smear a little 5200 on that interior paint chip and go fishing. Never in my life would I pay the kind of money reputable shops want for labor to have someone rewire a boat. It's a 12v system, not a space shuttle. 

Don't take this the wrong way, my boat is structurally and mechanically perfect but I don't stress out over a few scratches or a stained bilge.


----------



## DrG (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm fortunate to own and operate both an updated 2000 HB Whipray powered by a tiller Tohatsu 50 and a Tom Gordon-built side console Waterman 18 powered by a Yamaha F70. Both boats are outstanding to operate and fish from. The quality of both are outstanding. The only issue is that they both perform the same function in the same waters so it's a coin toss on any particular outing as to which one to run. FWIW, both have maintained their market value admirably in spite of the fact that they are not up for sale.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Quoted by SideMount:

The Gordon built Waterman's are excellent Skiff's, but being Mentioned together when Hall Chittum, Flip and Chris Morejohn built them, they are not. From 1998-2003 they are still the benchmark for Quality etc.......There is plenty of information regarding the differences on this site and others. People pay a premium for the older built HB Skiff's compared to a newer Gordon 2005-2008 which is just a testament to how well they were built.

BTW, I'm looking for an 18' Gordon Built Waterman.

Most of the older 2000 - 2003 HB's built was under the supervision of Tom Gordon.. Two of the best laminators in HB's history were a couple of women who knew glassing and layup like nobody's business..

Tom took both women with him when he started Gordon Boatworks and never looked back, until Chris Peterson bought Gordon. 

The Gordon version of the Waterman didn't have any carbon fiber in the skiff, but I don't think the HB Waterman series did either.. Most of what little carbon is used, is laid on the top of the stringer system. Both Gordon and HB used a Kevlar skin for puncture resistance only.. 

Basically the 2005 - 2008 Gordon Watermans *are* the same skiff that HB was producing earlier, but Tom added a few ideas that improved upon the old HB design in later models, including full rear bulkheads and some cockpit drain improvements.

I used to own a 2005 Gordon 16 tiller (hull #4) and it had the kevlar skin and the same layup schedule at the older HB.. Same boat. The quality of the Gordon 16 was outstanding and I still miss that skiff to this day. I sold my skiff for the same price a HB Waterman would have brought at the time..

Currently, I own a 2002 HB 18' Waterman side console and the construction methods are pretty much the same on both skiffs.

Similarly laid out skiffs from Gordon and HB in similar condition, should bring the same $$ at resale..


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Just to clarify my comment wasn't a knock on the Gordon's. They are built from the same mold by Tom. I would expect the Gordon's to increase in value along side the HB's as long as the demand remains greater than the supply. When I had my boat at Jon's there was a Gordon in that needed some glass work on the hull and he mentioned some differences in materials but didn't specify. From what I could see there was no carbon kevlar in the damaged area on the hull.

Most of them don't need to be fixed from a structural standpoint. It's purely asthetics kind of along the same line as classic car restores.


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

> Quoted by SideMount:
> 
> The Gordon built Waterman's are excellent Skiff's, but being Mentioned together when Hall Chittum, Flip and Chris Morejohn built them, they are not. From 1998-2003 they are still the benchmark for Quality etc.......There is plenty of information regarding the differences on this site and others. People pay a premium for the older built HB Skiff's compared to a newer Gordon 2005-2008 which is just a testament to how well they were built.
> 
> ...


Somebody that knows what they are talking about. Thank you for your educated response.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm no more educated than most of the people on this forum.  I just don't get upset and my drawers in a wad when people start saying one thing is better than another..

I've been fortunate enough to experience owning a decent number of skiffs, starting with a 12' jon boat when I was 12 years old..  I had a killer Lowe 16' Jon when I graduated college, then a CS J-16, an old 1984 Hewes 18', a 15' Mitzi, a Challenger, a Gordon 16' Waterman and HB Waterman 18'.  I bought each one of them with my own hard earned $ and learned to appreciate what I had at the moment...

I restored a few to varying degrees and learned that it doesn't take much more time to doing it right from the start to eliminate problems later..  I wish more boat builders would spend the extra hundred bucks to do things right..

Anyhow, after being on my skiffs and a ton of friends skiffs, I realize the a skiff name doesn't mean chit..

There are much better choices out there if you want to have an "all round, do it all" boat. 

I should have been an honest boat salesman (if there is such a thing), because I would like to hear what people want to do 80% of the time and turn them toward the style of boat that best suits them, not the style I want them to buy..

Too many people are caught up in the name, not the intended function of the platform..

My humble suggestion:  Get something that will work and will not stretch your budget..  Fishing is a hell of a lot more fun without a big boat payment..  period!

If you're dying to get a HB Whip 16' and the funds are tight, look for a good used 15' Mitzi!  I had one and it'll do everything the Whip will at a fraction of the cost..  Everything!  It may not draft 6-7" loaded like a Whip (Whips only draft 3.5" with a little fuel and a 25hp Merc 2 stroke on the back, no peeps), but will draft in 7 to 8" all day and has a little "V" in the transom to keep you fillings intact.  I'd still have my Mitzi, but some bastard stole it out of my drive way..

I don't know about the rest of the Microskiff family, but I get tired about the rants and raves about particular boats and that "mine is better than your skiff" BS..  Go fish, have a cold one and get back to me.  Hopefully, you will be happy for a great day and not feel the need to bash something someone else likes..  

Off the soapbox now..


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Well said... .I'll add my two cents. A really outstanding microskiff is still just that -a little boat that will do little boat stuff for you. That right there is the rub since there's a few things they won't do very well and as a result you'll see them bought, used a few years (or less) then frequently back on the market. I'm still jonesing for a micro - but it will be a second skiff for me - my beat up old Maverick will only get replaced by something like an Egret (I should be so lucky...). By the way it took a few years before my customer base was big enough to be pretty sure that I'd have a few guys who'd gladly pay for a full charter to fish with a guide... one on one. That's just what I'd use a minimum skiff for - no provisions for any bait it would be either lure or fly period and only one angler at a time.


----------



## Kevingt3rs (Dec 5, 2021)

nsbsurfer15 said:


> Please tell me the difference between a HB waterman and a Gordon waterman ? Besides that the newer HB is heavier, please entertain me.


When Hells Bay went under in about 2005 Tom Gordon got the Waterman mold and started building boats. He had worked for Hells Bay since they started and knew how to build a boat. He built awesome boats, I actually think they were superior to the original Waterman Hells Bay were producing. Tom built them right. I have a 2007 and it best flats skiff I have ever been in. I won’t ever part with mine.


----------

